# August weigh in



## kyles (Aug 12, 2005)

As mentioned in the last thread, it was getting pretty long, so now I will start (or anyone who gets in before me ) a monthly weigh in.

Please keep to the topic on this thread and discuss your weigh in for the week and offer support. If you wish to discuss weight loss techniques or exercise please take this into another part of the forum or start a new toppic.

Thanks people


----------



## kyles (Aug 17, 2005)

Righto, well guess what, I lost two pounds this week!!!!! Finally!!!! I keep getting stuck, so I have lost 51 and have 51 to go before I reach my first goal!!! 160 pounds here I come!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 17, 2005)

You"re Doing Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 17, 2005)

Congratulations! Well Done!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 17, 2005)

I'd say it's about time for another progress pic, kyles.  You are going great guns!


----------



## kyles (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm getting one taken at work this week, so I'll post it once I have it!!!! It's getting exciting now that I can shop in more places. Although its mainly the thrift stores!!!! Don't want to spend too much or I'll get complacent and think "I can't lose weight or I won't fit into this nice top, dress, jeans etc anymore!"


----------



## mudbug (Aug 17, 2005)

Good plan.  I have the same problem myself coming up when the weather gets colder.  All my winter stuff is too big now, but I want to lose at least 10 more pounds before I will be satisfied.  I was lucky enough to find several things on sale, including a $9 skirt, that will see me thru before the snow starts falling.


----------



## GB (Aug 17, 2005)

Kyles you are doing such a great job! You will hit your goal before you know it. I can't wait to see the latest picture!


----------



## htc (Aug 17, 2005)

Kyles, I think I FOUND your 2 pounds.   I'm not sure if I need to re-evaluate my plan of attack on the fat...


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 17, 2005)

Good job kyles!!!!  (htc - you are like me - someone loses it and I find it)!

I have been watching portions, somewhat WHAT I eat and I have lost about 9 lbs.  It's a start.  I'm at least down a size!


----------



## Alix (Aug 17, 2005)

OK, I mostly don't weigh myself, I just judge by how my pants fit. If they are tight, I lay off the goodies a bit. 

Now my question is seasonally related. This may sound a bit weird, but does anyone else find themselves putting on a few pounds in the summer and losing them in the winter? I do that, and I joke that my body must be preparing to hibernate. I don't change my eating habits much, but it happens every year. Anyone else?


----------



## kyles (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm the other way around, I lose in summer and put on in winter!!! In my pervious life I was a big Eastern European momma with lots of kids who had to have plenty of insulation!!!! That's my story!!!!

I wish I could lose 9 pounds and drop a dress size. The trouble is when you are really fluffy you have to lose a lot more to drop a dress size.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 17, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> I wish I could lose 9 pounds and drop a dress size. The trouble is when you are really fluffy you have to lose a lot more to drop a dress size.



It kind of caught me off guard that I went down.  Mind you, it still may be a tight fit!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

You all are doing great! Alix, I'm the oppisite, I usually gain about 10-15 pounds in the winter because I tend to eat more comfort & hearty foods.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Aug 21, 2005)

Kyles: 51 pounds!  You are my hero!  I am now down 42 pounds and gave myself a weekend off from the diet to enjoy some BBQ and some bread baking.  I did keep the portion sizes in check but I did eat more than normal and I did have foods I normaly would not, like the fresh baked bread.

Monday it is back to the diet!   I have about 32 pounds to reach my initial goal weight of 230.  I am a tall fellow so 230 will leave me solid but not chunky!  My Ultimate goal is to get to 210.  That would represent a loss of 95 pounds from this starting point and 100 pounds from my heaviest ever.

I still find it fairly easy to stay to the diet.  I am also increasing the physical activity level.  I spend lunch time at work walking around the inside of my factory.  I don't know how far ten laps of the plant is but it is a good walk.  Of course my employees know I am working at taking of weight and they are very supportive if somewhat amused!

On a side note: I offer my apologies to the members of this thread for my acerbic rejoinder to the posting of another in the old thread that I found to be demeaning to those of us that fight the battle of the waist line.  I didn't intend to turn a friendly and supportive thread in to a battle ground.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 21, 2005)

Good going, Kyles & Spicey!  I've lost a few since I last checked in- I weighed in at 185 today (from my max of 285 two years ago).  I haven't been quite as strict as I near my "ideal" range of 170-175.

Keeping the working out going has been a major challenge lately.  I was just promoted to chef/kitchen manager of (arguably) the finest restaurant in the state- whether permanently or as an interim assignment, I'm not sure, but it's a sweet job, nonetheless.  Unfortunately, I've been putting in 75 hour weeks, and I find it hard to come off a 14 hour shift and bang out 100 Hindu squats and a 3 mile walk.  But the schedule should settle down after I get a bit more of a handle on the job.  

Anyway, keep it up, Kyles.  Just visualize youself as you'll look in whatever dress size you think is ideal.  I've promised myself when I hit 180 lbs I'm gonna buy myself a new leather jacket.  And I don't want to let myself down!


----------

